# Can I add my Series 2 hard drive to my HD Tivo?



## Anita (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi, all! I'm new here.

I just bought a new Tivo HD and no longer need my old Series 2. Rather than junk it or sell it for next to nothing, I was wondering if I could remove the hard drive and add it to the Tivo HD for extra storage. I'm reasonably tech-savvy, but have only a little experience with cracking open boxes and swapping out parts.

I've been Googling this, and hunting through forums, and the instructions all talk about hooking the hard drive up to a PC and going through a Linux-based set up process. That's more work than I'm interested in, and it would seem that a drive that came out of an old Tivo might already be configured.

If it's something where I could unplug/unscrew some things and then reattach them, it would be worth it to me to get the extra space, but I'm not up for a big complicated process that I might screw up and ruin my new Tivo.

I would be most grateful if anyone here had any advice. Thanks.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, welcome to the Forums.

Quick answer is no, it won't work because S2 drives are IDE PATA and the S3 series of TiVos use SATA drives. The cable connections are different. I would recommend you buy a larger hard drive for your new box and use Winmfs to copy your original to the new drive. See complete instructions in the thread over on the S3 forum. Its pretty easy to do.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784


----------



## Anita (Sep 7, 2008)

Bummer. 

Thank you so much for answering, though, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Why not just continue to use the S2 and then you can transfer shows between tivos and as a 3rd recording source.


----------



## a56567go (Apr 12, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Why not just continue to use the S2 and then you can transfer shows between tivos and as a 3rd recording source.


Will the S2 still "work" without a subscription.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, but you can get discount on any additional tivos in your tivo account.


----------

